# Three Choices After Peak Oil



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

America, and other industrialized nations, will have three pathways they can choose to go down with the onset of peak oil, says Oxford lecturer Jörg Friedrichs.

More...


----------



## zig06 (Aug 3, 2008)

Another social scientist speaking out of turn. The real deal here is that we really need to get into nuclear energy in a very big way. Solar, wind and hydro are nice but they are not capable of fueling today's power needs. 

There's only one clear choice ~ nuclear.


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

Personally I think home-grown geothermal is the way to go.

http://evworld.com/currents.cfm?jid=111


----------



## mhud (Oct 19, 2009)

Geothermal is nice, but like solar, wind, and hydro, we're not really good at them yet on a large enough scale. 

Nuclear is a great way to get us past the next 50-100 years. A heck of a lot better than coal, too. Nice and clean; I'll take buried spent fuel rods over gas emissions any day.


----------



## Joliet Johnny (Jun 2, 2010)

In my ideal world I would have solar to power my house, geothermal to heat/cool it, and a hybrid car (electric/compressed air) to get me where I need to go. I welcome peak oil because that is the only way I see private industry making what I want affordable.


----------

